# My new tegu are not eating and keep hiding ...



## Fung (Apr 27, 2016)

I got my tegu in 6 days ago from backwaterreptile.com , I though I just got a luck one that he will eat turkey or chicken liver since the first day I got him , but of course cricket are still his favor . First few days he ate petty much and adding normal , but this two days he's shedding , mostly his mouth . Yesterday he ate normal in the morning but he don't wanna eat lunch , today he don't eat at all , even cricket . And he also sleeping in his hide a lot , is 85+ degree every day here . He will come out once a while to stay under the light for may be 30 mins and go back. Is my first tegu that I were plan to get long time ago , I don't wanna any happen to in first , he's only 9-10" long with the tail , temperature should be right in the tank , 95-100 around hot spot and 110 in hot spot , cool side and 80-85 , uvb I use zoo 26w 10.0 around and a 36" t5 also from zoo , just in case not enough uv for him.... Why is he not eating and sleep a lot this two days ? Is that because shedding ? Hot long will it be ? I did soak him every day .


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Apr 27, 2016)

Give your baby some time to adjust. The change of home alone is a stress to them. He/ she might not eat every day and that's normal too.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 27, 2016)

The cool side should have the hide and be in the mid-upper 70s.


----------



## Fung (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes , the hide is at cool side , I just worry about him that he ate less than when I got him the first three days.... Also he poo two three times a day , if he's not eating because of shedding , how long will it be ?


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hard to say. He is still adjusting to a new home (stress) and new diet.


----------



## Katelynn (May 25, 2016)

Give him time to get used to u and his new home, when mine stopped eating I gave him some raw egg and it got him eating again.


----------

